# Canadian Taxes, US employment



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

sigh.
I spent the majority of 2011 working in the US (269 days), but am a permanent resident in Canada. Family lives in Canada. 
Trying to do my own taxes (as I've done in the US), but the amount that TurboTax.ca says that I owe frightens me. Many thousands of dollars!!!
Anyone know a great, knowledgeable tax acct that can help me make sure I'm doing this right?!
I'm in Toronto.
Thanks in advance.


----------

